# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Khu du lịch sinh thái Mekong- Đồng Phú - du lịch ĐBSCL

## hangnt

Cách thành phố Vĩnh Long 7 km đường thủy là khu du dịch Mekong Đồng Phú. Điểm đặc biệt và duy nhất cho đến thời điểm hiện nay là mô hình này có sự kết hợp giữa du lịch sinh thái và tham quan ao nuôi cá tra, ba sa. Nằm giữa sông Tiền nên phương tiện đến đây duy nhất là bằng ca-nô hoặc tàu thủy, tạo nên một nét đặc trưng riêng của khu du lịch.
Nhìn từ xa, cồn Đồng Phú giống như bãi bồi có một số đụn cát mịn, màu hơi sáng chứng tỏ bãi cát có nhiều cát hơn bùn. Ít có nơi nào dọc hai bên sông Hậu có bãi cát tốt vì sông mang nhiều phù sa quá nên đa số các bãi bồi đều là bãi bùn. Đây cũng là dải đất cù lao ranh giới giữa hai tỉnh Vĩnh Long và Tiền Giang, vốn là một vùng đất cồn nổi rộng gần 100 ha được Công ty TNHH Thương mại Thủy sản Vĩnh Long đưa vào khai thác nuôi trồng cá tra, ba sa từ vài năm trước.

Với diện tích rộng hơn 2 ha nằm xen với hàng chục ao nuôi cá tra, cá basa, khu du lịch sinh thái Mekong - Đồng Phú thích hợp cho các kỳ nghỉ dã ngoại với các trò chơi trên mặt nước và tham gia các hoạt động dã ngoại khác. Du khách có thể tham gia các hoạt động trên sông nước bằng ca-nô, mô-tô nước, phao chèo, phao chuối cho nhóm khách từ 4 đến hơn 10 người. Đặc biệt, nơi đây còn có khu vực bảo tồn các loài thủy sản nước ngọt tự nhiên của dòng sông Mekong. Nhiều loài cá tụ tập về đây để ăn thức ăn thừa trong quá trình nuôi cá tra, basa. Do vậy, khách có thể tự mình câu cá trên sông, trong đó có các loài thủy sản nước ngọt vào loại đặc sản ĐBSCL như cá ngát, cá bông lau, tôm càng v.v... tạo nên sự thích thú cho du khách, nhất là du khách thành thị.


Khu du lịch có khoảng 20 nhà cặp theo 2 bên kênh xả để du khách ngồi câu cá. Trong nhà có đặt các bàn bày đồ ăn thức uống để khách vừa câu vừa “nhâm nhi” cùng bạn bè, gia đình. Một số người thích thuê xuồng chèo ra kênh để câu cá. Ở đây còn có những chiếc cầu khỉ để khách thử cảm giác “chông chênh” khi vượt cầu đi từ bờ kênh này sang bờ kia. Vào buổi chiều, khách du lịch đến từ nhiều hướng đổ về cồn để tắm sông trên bãi bồi, chơi ca-nô kéo bè chuối, tự lái mô tô nước... Các dịch vụ ở đây khá chuẩn và vệ sinh tương đối tốt. Giá dịch vụ cũng khá “mềm”, khoảng 40.000 đồng cho một phần ăn.

Khu du lịch MeKong Đồng Phú có nhà hàng với sức chứa khoảng 270 khách, 20 nhà ăn và câu cá, 66 ao nuôi cá. Khách thuê cần câu chỉ phải trả 10.000 đồng cho một cần, được cung cấp thêm mồi dụ cá. Cá câu xong sẽ được tính với giá 30.000 đồng/ kg. Nếu có nhu cầu nấu ăn thì nhà hàng sẽ thu 30.000 đồng/món, tiền công chế biến thức ăn.

Điểm độc đáo ở đây, ngoài những ao cá thịt, còn có những ao cá giống và khu bảo tồn các loài cá quý của sông Mekong. Một con kênh xẻ thông với sông, đã dẫn dụ rất nhiều loại cá tự nhiên, làm nên dịch vụ câu cá sông hấp dẫn. Một bãi cát bồi rất đẹp với hàng bần tạo nên vẻ đẹp tự nhiên, đã phát triển loại hình tắm “biển” ngay trên sông Mekong, mà không cần phải đến Vũng Tàu, Nha Trang xa xôi. Hiện nay, khu du lịch này thu hút được nhiều khách nội địa trong tỉnh và khu vực. Nhưng để có thể biến thành khu nghỉ dưỡng, thu hút được những hợp đồng lớn từ các hãng lữ hành chuyên khai thác khách quốc tế, đòi hỏi phải đầu tư nhiều hơn nữa các dịch vụ, trang thiết bị cao cấp tương ứng. Để chuẩn bị cho việc đầu tư giai đoạn 2, công ty đã đấu thầu thành công toàn bộ trang thiết bị nội thất của khách sạn Omni (4 sao) TP Hồ Chí Minh.

Du khách có thể tự thuê tàu du lịch từ Vĩnh Long, Cái Bè hay đi từ bến Cái Thia đến khu du lịch. Tiện nhất là du khách đến nhà chào đón ở bến Trường An, cạnh khu du lịch Trường An (Vĩnh Long) thuộc quốc lộ 1A, từ đó đi ca-nô hay xuồng composite sang. Buổi chiều ở Cồn du lịch Mekong Đồng Phú đẹp nhất là cảnh mặt trời lặn bên cầu Mỹ Thuận.

Với số vốn đầu tư 6 tỷ đồng, khu du lịch sinh thái Mekong - Đồng Phú là một mô hình xã hội hóa các hoạt động du lịch nhằm thu hút du khách đến với Vĩnh Long. Từ chỗ được biết đến như là tỉnh có thế mạnh du lịch sinh thái vườn, khu du lịch sinh thái Mekong - Đồng Phú mở ra nhiều triển vọng trong việc phá bỏ thế đơn điệu, trùng lắp của ngành du lịch các tỉnh trong khu vực hiện nay.

Tháng 10/2009 vừa qua, được sự hỗ trợ của tỉnh, lưới điện quốc gia cũng đã vượt ngầm 200 mét qua sông đến khu du lịch này. Đây là cơ sở để Công ty TNHH Thương mại Thủy sản Vĩnh Long triển khai xây dựng giai đoạn 2, gồm 30 resort dành cho du khách ngủ qua đêm. Khu du lịch sinh thái Mekong - Đồng Phú sẽ là một địa chỉ mới trong tuyến du lịch của du khách trong hành trình khám phá ĐBSCL.



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Sài Gòn - Cái Bè - Cần Thơ - Cái Răng - Vĩnh Long (3 ngày 2 đêm - Giá 630.000VNĐ/Khách)* - *Sai Gon - Cai Be - Cai Rang - Vĩnh Long(3 ngay 2 dem - Gia 630.000 VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch miền Tây* - *tour du lich mien Tay*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền Tây click vào *du lịch miền Tây* - *du lich mien Tay*

----------


## tieuho

Đã có Bạn nào đến điểm du lịch này chưa?

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Đợt trước xem mekong ký sự đã thấy hay rồi  :love struck: 
Giờ muốn làm 1 chuyến du lịch xung quanh các nước mà sông mekog chảy qua quá ^^

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Đồng bằng SCL nổi tiếng với những khu chợ sông nước mà

----------


## thunhunguyet

chưa đến bao giờ

----------


## hieunt

Chỗ này cũng nghe qua nhưng chưa có cơ hội để đến bạn ạ  :Smile:

----------

